# Rex (puppy) sliding down the steep slope



## IgorMele

Hi!
You will see Rex in a proper action ...

I gathered some old videos when I made a little snow pipe and then Rex used it for sliding down the slope... 
Because of steep slope, Rex went down really fast. Because he was a puppy back there, he was completely exhausted after making that film ...
I hope you will enjoy it ...


----------



## Judi

What a fabulous video. Someone is very good at taking pictures!
I love the Music too. It reminds me of the time we adopted Amber and I didn't want to love her. We had recently lost Max. I couldn't help myself and I finally said that I loved her. Now I miss both of them. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

that is AWESOME!!!! I would have never thought to see a dog "sledding" like that....


----------



## mylissyk

That was totally awesome! Oh my gosh, were your sides hurting from laughing at him? I bet he did sleep good after that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

What a great video. Had to watch it twice and show it to my coworkers. That is just a riot. Will be seeing Rex on the Slovenian bobsled team in the next Olympics?


----------



## IgorMele

Probably the best sleep of his life, he he ...
Next day he could barely walk.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Wow, great video. That is one fearless pup!


----------



## our_gomez

wish we got enough snow to do that... so cute how he lays down and goes with it. lol ... love it


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Wow, that is great! It cracks me up to see his little tail wagging as he's sliding down the hill. And when he's trying to bound through all that deep snow. I am going to have to watch it again right now! 

Oh, I'm also jealous, because I'd love to be sliding down that hill!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I love the way he stuck his front feet out in front of him as he was sliding!


----------



## moose

how did you teach him to do that? that is awesome!!!


----------



## Carraig

That is absolutely priceless! Wow, aren't there any Academy Awards for dog videos?


----------



## IgorMele

Hard to say, I think it was spontaneously.
The first time I have noticed that he likes to slide was in the morning, in the afternoon I returned and start filming. Both of them had to walk up the hill countless times


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

OMGoodness! That is too funny! I love to laugh and that just made me do it!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

That is so adorable! I thought he was doing it by mistake at first and then about the middle of the film you see him going down with his tail wagging the whole time - he reall was enjoying that! Really, really cute!


----------



## McSwede

That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen! Rex is a BIG TIME Gamer! 

OMG, your video just made my day!!!!! 

~Jackie


----------



## ShannonW

That was amazing! I love his little tail wagging like crazy! His belly must have been coooold!


----------



## Merlins mom

I laughed all the way thru that! AWESOME vid!!!! What a blast they had!


----------



## Kzwicker

That was incredible! I love how is little tail was waggin as he was flying down the hill.. that was just amazing.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs

This is just an awesome video. What a smart puppy to figure this out!! He was just having a tail wagging blast. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

That was just absolutely precious! He sure was having a blast. Well, actually both of them. Thanks for sharing. I LOVED it!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

That is to cute, loved it














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Jo Ellen

What a riot! I loved at the end how he attacked the camera! 

Smart puppy


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I love how his tail wags the whole way down!! Great video... and fantastic music choice! Thanks for sharing!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## JensDreamboy

WOW!!! WHAT an awesome video!! I LOVE IT! How did he do that?? I love how he stretches his back legs out and goes down like a pro!! HOW ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BeauShel

That is probably the best video I have ever seen. I love how he would lay down and put his legs out backwards and that tail just wagging. He looks like he was having a blast with the GS. He is adorable. 
Great video


----------



## LibertyME

THANK YOU for sharing your video...it was terrific!! Loved the wagging tail and when he would reach the bottom of the hill...he would pause...like he had to be certain he had stopped moving!! Great music choice... just a great way to end this snowy cold day!!


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Now *that* is one of cutest, funniest things I've ever seen - he looks like he's absolutely loving every second of it. He even looks a bit peeved when he stops. :bowrofl:


If you've got anything else like it - post it now!!


----------



## Powderpuff

I've been having a really rubbish morning at work..and your video has made completely changed my mood...love it...thanks!!


----------



## Faith's mommy

i also think it's so funny how he gets frog legged for maximum speed on the slide down! looks like both of your puppers had a blast that day.


----------



## ILoveAMonster

I love how his tail was wagging on the last few runs...he's one fearless little guy.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

After watching it a 3rd time, I'm starting to think we need puppy # 2.....now to convince the husband!!!!


----------



## ShannonW

Alright... I know I already said this was awesome but I just watched it again... and it's AWESOME! Where is my puppy already?!?!?!?! (18 days!)

That video is so awesome. Looks like he lives in a love and fun filled house!


----------



## IgorMele

Thanks for your kind replies
Sliding was really something special, so I decided to make this video and show it to you ....


----------



## norabrown

That is so adorable! And it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

that was SOOO cute!! 

I loved the end though, where he's crawling until he starts to slide. LMAO


----------



## Swanolck

I just wanted to share that my 2 daughters and I watched this video this morning and we all were hysterical laughing. It is absolutely so funny!! My kids wanted to make one right away for our dogs! Thank you very much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Oaklys Dad said:


> Will be seeing Rex on the Slovenian bobsled team in the next Olympics?


Rob, I *KNEW* you would steal my joke!!! Of course, you saw the video first, so I guess it's your joke. I guess I'll have to say that Max looks like more of a "luger" to me, esp with his tiny back legs straight out behind him, bobbing around! The question is, does the tail wag add to the speed, or slow him down? He needs some sort of official finish line so that he'll know when the run is over! I love how he waits at the end of each run, just to be sure it's officially time to turn around and trudge back up the hill!

Absolutely adorable!! I needed that smile today!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Every time I need a laugh, I come back to this thread and watch the video!


----------



## Sunny Delight

I just went to YouTube and watched his slide show. I love the pics of Rex against the sunset!! And some of the scenery is just fantastic!! You are a great photographer!


----------



## indysmum

I just laughed soo hard watching that. Great video, I just love the way he goes sliding down that tube,soooo cute & so funny


----------



## Deborah

I LOVE this..............I watched it 3 times last night and I'm going to watch again right now. Love the music and LOVE the dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xtine77

This is an absolute stress-buster! Thanks for sharing! I think it will be really good for me if i watch this vid every time i'm having a bad day at work lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

In case anyone didn't see this! Another post made me think of it and Angel_kody has it bookmarked!


----------



## dogluver04

That is freakin adorable.. lol


----------



## Team Alfie

Rex rocks. I need to have Let It Snow playing in the background the next time I watch this.


----------



## ScoobaSteeV

Haha now that's one smart pup! Thanks for posting this, my little sister wants me to put this on for her now constantly.


----------



## IgorMele

Hi 
I was little surprised when seeing this topic came back to live again . Meanwhile I had problems with this video, because of copyright claim from YouTube, so I had to mute the video. But you can still watch it on my google page with sound...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

Oh how cute!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

IgorMele said:


> Hi
> I was little surprised when seeing this topic came back to live again . Meanwhile I had problems with this video, because of copyright claim from YouTube, so I had to mute the video. But you can still watch it on my google page with sound...


It's one I will never forget!


----------

